# help! My chickens are dieing!



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I have lost 5 hens recently - 3 just over the past week. The first one I lost a couple months ago and I don't know if it is related to the others - she had been acting a little odd, staying away from the rest of the flock, sitting sort of hunched up, not sleeping on the roost and then she died so I don't know if it is related to the more recent deaths. 

The recent ones were acting fine one day and were dead the next - I lost 1 2 weeks ago, and 3 this week. My chickens have an indoor coop with an attached large out door covered run. There are no marks on there bodies and all were found dead in the coop. All of the ones I have lost were not old - 2 were 3 year old Black Copper Marans, 1 was a 1 year old Turken and an older Black Australorp. 

I'm worried about the rest of the flock - any suggestions on what could be doing this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be parasites.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

If your last was exhibiting cold symptoms I would start vitamin b complex IM, and antibiotic IM as well (my choice is always LA200).


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It's fairly normal to lose some around 3 years old. Some live longer, but many don't. 

Do their bottoms look clean? 

How long have they been in the same coop/run? 

It could be worms/parasites.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do have my chickens on a deworming (herbal) schedule and it seems to prolong their lives, but at about 3-5 years, I start to lose them.  Sometimes egg-binding seems common.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, parasites might be the issue - have you dewormed them recently? What food(s) are they on? Any changes in the water or the environment?


----------



## Kbennj (Mar 21, 2016)

I have also lost 4 this past winter and most recently, my silkie Roo. I do have several girls with a dirty butt and diahrea. I have treated with Corid for coccidia, could this be worms? I have on hand Wazine, Ivermectin, & Safeguard. Which is the best? I've had chickens for 3 years and have never had anything like this happen. Any info would be most helpful. I just integrated 12 girls into my flock and I'm afraid they too will likely get sick.


----------



## dlyle21 (Apr 23, 2018)

I realize this is an old post but I recently acquired chickens and after a couple of weeks, one started acting lethargic and not hanging out with the other chickens. I asked around to see what the possible problem was and didn’t get any answers until “after” it was too late. She died either overnight or the next morning. Afterward I came to learn that chickens can become “egg bound” and it being fatal within 48 hours if not assisted. I wanted to do a necropsy to confirm this but due to schedules, I didn’t have time. Research this topic to see what can be done if you run into this. I understand you have to act quickly if you notice the symptoms. Also I read that diet can cause egg binding as well. I’m still new to small farming and learning a lot as I go.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

What kind of dos and don’t for diet?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My chickens eat everything. I literally mean EVERYTHING! I find that the more bugs, small critters, scraps, cat food, and grass they eat the better my eggs are!  Some great special treats are BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds), mealworms, watermelon (especially when it's hot), overripe bananas I am about to throw away... those are some favorites of mine.


----------

